# Can't get Tivo Desktop 2.83 on my pc



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I haven't used tivo desktop plus in a long time. I once bought a plus key.

I tried to get the latest 2.83 to install on my PC. The free version installs, but there is nowhere to add my plus key. The website says it is on the help menu, but it is not there.

I installed 2.80 and I am able to put in my plus key and everything works. But, it only has conversion for the iphone, not the ipad. When I ask it to check for updates, it says this is the latest version.

The website won't let me download 2.83 unless I give them another $25, which I am not about to do, I already have paid them once.


Arrrrrrgh.....

So, how do I get myself out of this mess? I need to convert a bunch of stuff for a flight to china tomorrow. Not the end of the world, but would be great to have.


----------



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

My computer crashed awhile back and I had to reinstall TiVo Desktop. Tivo charged me for a new key and then refunded the amount. Call TiVo and explain the problem. They will help.

Good Luck


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Austin Bike said:


> I haven't used tivo desktop plus in a long time. I once bought a plus key.
> 
> I tried to get the latest 2.83 to install on my PC. The free version installs, but there is nowhere to add my plus key. The website says it is on the help menu, but it is not there.
> 
> ...


If you don't have the new DirecTiVo, you only need 2.8.2, 'cause 2.8.3 is just 2.8.2 with stuff added to let it work with the new satellite model that finally came out.

Uninstall, use the pre-2.8.2 cleaner to further uninstall, and then install 2.8.2


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Where can I download 2.8.2?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Austin Bike said:


> Where can I download 2.8.2?


Is TiVo no longer offering it?


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

All of their links are to 2.8.3, when I google "tivo desktop 2.8.2 download" I don't get anything useful.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

OK, found it on softpedia. Installed it, there is an option for converting to ipad


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Austin Bike said:


> OK, found it on softpedia. Installed it, there is an option for converting to ipad


Does it let you add your plus key?

(all of my experience is with the free version, I try to watch TV on the TV 'cause I'm a dinosaur)


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The upgrade option should be on the Help menu. It's not there?


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

unitron said:


> Does it let you add your plus key?
> 
> (all of my experience is with the free version, I try to watch TV on the TV 'cause I'm a dinosaur)


Yes, the 2.8.2 download that I used did have that option.



windracer said:


> The upgrade option should be on the Help menu. It's not there?


The 2.8.3 free download does not give you that option. Trust me, I went through those menus a dozen times.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

That's weird. I am currently running the free 2.8.3 and it has the upgrade option in the help menu.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, and I'm running 2.8.3 upgraded to Plus and it _still_ shows up for me (hence how I took that screenshot).


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Austin Bike said:


> All of their links are to 2.8.3, when I google "tivo desktop 2.8.2 download" I don't get anything useful.


You need to play around with the link on TiVo's website. The default link points to TiVoDesktop.exe but then redirects to TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe.

But there is nothing keeping you from manually changing the link in your browser and getting the older version. I just did so. Running "strings" on the binary gets me
d:\build\b-tivo-desktop-2-8-2\b-tivo-desktop-2-8-2\author\Install\Setup\Release\Setup.pdb
which is definitely different than the default
d:\build\b-tivo-desktop-2-8-3\b-tivo-desktop-2-8-3\author\Install\Setup\Release\Setup.pdb

The link to the old binary is
http://www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.2.exe

The jumping off point to get to the default link (for those interested in this minutia) is
http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/tivo-accessories/software/tivodesktoppc.html


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

I am experiencing a similar challenge where I reinstalled Windows 7. Attempted to install both 2.8.2 and 2.8.3 but when I click on the menu option to enter my plus key the tivo desktop becomes unresponsive. I noticed when I use the task manager to kill TD, there is a window saying waiting for user input that quickly flashes. I have uninstalled and reinstalled a dozen time. I have deleted 'tivo' entries in the registery. Stopped every running application prior to install. Same thing every time. What is this cleaner? What else should I try? I don't mean to hijack, seems like it could be related.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

miller890 said:


> I am experiencing a similar challenge where I reinstalled Windows 7. Attempted to install both 2.8.2 and 2.8.3 but when I click on the menu option to enter my plus key the tivo desktop becomes unresponsive. I noticed when I use the task manager to kill TD, there is a window saying waiting for user input that quickly flashes. I have uninstalled and reinstalled a dozen time. I have deleted 'tivo' entries in the registery. Stopped every running application prior to install. Same thing every time. What is this cleaner? What else should I try? I don't mean to hijack, seems like it could be related.


The cleaner removes stuff that a regular uninstall may leave behind. It may help.
www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktopCleaner.zip

It sounds like a dialog box is popping up but it's offscreen. Have you ever had multiple monitors? The following instructions should let you get it back onscreen.

1. Bring up the dialog box again. You want to make sure that the dialog IS for sure open and is the currently active window.
2. Don't touch your mouse...Press Alt+Spacebar.
3. At this point you may see a drop down window open up....If not it's still open, it's just off screen too. I've seen this happen both ways.
4. If you can see the drop down use your keyboard arrow keys and highlight "move" and press enter. If you can't see the drop down...Hit the down arrow once and press enter. "Move" is usually the second item from the top of the list.
5. Now you need to lock the window to your mouse. You can do this by hitting the "left" arrow key on your keyboard (at this point you still have not touched your mouse again).
6. Now you should be able to move your mouse and the window will be locked to it. So you can move the window back on screen.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> It sounds like a dialog box is popping up but it's offscreen. Have you ever had multiple monitors? The following instructions should let you get it back onscreen.


Bingo. I had a second DVI cable run to a second monitor the work monitor that I ended up never using. I previously had the second monitor disabled, but when I reinstalled Windows 7 it detected the monitor and created a split screen. The upgrade popup window was going to the other monitor. Thanks.


----------

